# Affectionate Bunnies?



## daisyandoliver (Jan 15, 2013)

Anyone else have very affectionate bunnies? I'm just curious because I know there are those bunnies who are very anti social or just not as cuddly. I was getting ready to put Oliver to bed just now and was looking around for him and realized he was already in his cage laying down with his eyes half open. This NEVER happens he usually refuses to go to bed. So I picked him up and held him against my chest and kissed his forehead then he proceeded to slightly close his eyes and tuck his head up under my neck. My heart melted a little bit because he just stayed there and closed his eyes all cuddled up against me. My dad was in the room so he was saying "He is a cutie." Gosh I love my bunny.  <3 Anyone else ever have cute moments like this that just make you melt and want to lay there forever with your bunny?


----------



## agnesthelion (Jan 15, 2013)

Awe that is so sweet. Oliver sounds like he is just a doll. Definitely not like my mini rex! Haha

Agnes surprises me all the time. I've often said if all buns were like her everyone would own a rabbit.

She never tires of my affection. No joke. I'M the one that "ends" the cuddling, not her. She is attached to my hip, follows me around and is at her most content getting head rubs from me. Nothing much upsets her. She never complains, she just wants to be near me.

She is bonded to Archie but my husband says all the time that Agnes likes me more than Archie.

She is my heart bunny no doubt. I know I'm biased, lol, but I truly think she is the most perfect bun


----------



## qtipthebun (Jan 15, 2013)

Tippy's super affectionate. I've never had a really affectionate bunny before. She'll hop on my lap when I'm working and "help" me read (nom the edges of my papers). She's super snuggly and will get really, really angry if she goes to bed without her bedtime cuddles. If she doesn't get enough attention, or head rubs, or kisses she'll thump and nip at you to get you to play with her and snuggle her. AND, she purrs like nobody's business. She gives the cat who purrs if you so much as look at her a run for her money. The second you start petting her, she closes her eyes and purrs her little ears off. So...yeah...I'd say I've got a snugglebun....


----------



## nelgamel (Jan 15, 2013)

My charlee will be way more affectionate when i first get him out of his cage in a morning.

After that he is not interested.

I still get those heart-melting moments though, where he has licked my nose or climbed onto my lap(top) and once he has demanded cuddles. 

Still it's early days, how can i encourage more of the same? what little things did you guys do?


----------



## littl3red (Jan 16, 2013)

Teddy was super affectionate, that's how she earned her name. She would lay on my belly or on my pillow by my head and fall asleep there. I never really did anything special to encourage it, that was just her personality. Maya, on the other hand, is too ADD to sit still long enough to be affectionate. She would rather run and play.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Jan 16, 2013)

Oliver has his moments. :3 I love when he has his cuddley moments
Other times he will jump on my bed and nibble at my fingers and feet lol. Then sometimes he just wants me to leave him alone.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 16, 2013)

I know, bunny cuddles are the best. I usually get most of my cuddles from Snowy, he´s my cuddlebun. If I pick him up, he snuggles and just loves licking my face. I could stay with him like that forever. Bandy is not so keen but will now let me pick him up and cuddle for a couple of minutes and he is my furball, he´s so soft and silky. Houdini is not keen at all and although I pick him up occasionally, he´s definitely not a cuddler. All different but love them all the same.


----------



## mochajoe (Jan 16, 2013)

My Mocha...a Holland Lop was the best mother's day present ever.....and the sweetest most cuddliest bunny EVER!!! One of my favorites....I was pregnant with my fourth child...I fell asleep on the couch and Mocha fell asleep on my baby belly! I lost him last year....and he is missed every day! Special moments with him abound and I will treasure him always. I never thought another cuddlebunny would come along...Reeses (my icon photo) came along....and he is pretty darn close! I just LOVE my bunnies...past and present!!


----------



## ldoerr (Jan 16, 2013)

Shiny Things is a BIG sweet heart. She will constantly come up for head rubs. I have noticed that if I rub her jaw she will tilt her ears twards me. I think that is her favorite place to be rubbed. She will just lie there cuddling with me. She is my baby, but not my heart bunny. That rabbit is Tiger, who my dogs killed a week before her 5th bday. I miss her SOOOOO much. Sorry to go off like that. Shiny Things is a cuddler for sure. Beauty does not like to be messed with at all, though lately she has been letting me pet her more.


----------



## houghj3 (Jan 16, 2013)

Anime is very aloof, she does her own thing, once in a while she'll come up and check me out for a petting. I am still learning her personality traits and what toys/games interst her.


----------

